# Simraceway for PC



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

This is about the best Driving Simulation that I have played. Great cars and tracks with awesome physics. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you not tried iracing?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Works out pricey


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

m2srt said:


> Works out pricey


It does without a doubt.

You need to look out for special offers to attempt to keep the cost down.

If you think of it as a game, you'll never justify the costs. If you see it as a hobby, it's not so bad.

Ever tried iracing?

I was heavily into it for a few years, but I've just not had the time and dedication it requires for a long time. I'd like to get back in at some point but I'll need to shell out on new gear if and when I do.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

The old rFactor, GTR2 and Race 07 are good for driving on the pc, especially if you have a wheel. Graphics are old now but the driving experience is quality. GTR and Race can be had cheap on steam and rFactor can be picked up cheaply if you find and old DVD copy rather than buy a code from their website if you fancied a bash at other driving games.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I always hated rfactor. There was always that many mod packs it was an effort to even keep up. I hated the physics too. 

GTR2 was great in its day, but tired by today's standards. Spent loads of time racing at various places before iracing. 

Race07 was very arcade like.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

The trick with rFactor was to be very selective about mods, adding too many did make it awful and unstable. I only had a Le Mans Pack, Seat Leon Cup and another I've forgotten.

Just seen that the second one is out now, pretty expensive at $43 for game and a single year online and auto updates or $83 for a lifetime version. But there is a demo so maybe worth a look.

I'll have a look at Iracing and simraceway, maybe it's time to update my gaming. Just happens I'm on a swing shift tonight and after nipping back into work to collect my car early doors will be sat in waiting for some suspension to turn up tomorrow, ideal time to have a go.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I was heavily into it for a few years, but I've just not had the time and dedication it requires for a long time. I'd like to get back in at some point but I'll need to shell out on new gear if and when I do.


Same here, it's been a long while since I did any racing but as I got all the content back when there wasn't too much of it keeping up with the new stuff with the 30% discount is easy for when I finally get back into it.

I've have to say they've done a really good job on Bathurst which was released a few weeks ago.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Simraceway uses the rfactor engine but with no modding options. it uses real world cars too. A very old but awesome game was Grand Prix Legends. I played it for about 7 years.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't have a wheel when GP legends was about so never got anywhere with it, it was crazy hard using a keyboard to race.

Just tried the rFactor 2 demo, all I can say is its harder than the old one, with all assists bar the clutch off I'm 4s a 50s lap off the pace, if I even manage to complete a lap!

I had a brief look at the other games mentioned but I haven't the time to race with any seriousness online or practice enough to be good at it so will have to remain with rFactor or maybe buy the second eventually.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

So what do you actually get out the box (free), looks like another game that gives you a bit then tries to extra vast sums of money for cars and tracks.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> So what do you actually get out the box (free), looks like another game that gives you a bit then tries to extra vast sums of money for cars and tracks.


3 cars and all the tracks. you can buy car bundles and there is test drive tuesday where you can drive and race a different car free every week.


----------

